# Starting a business in Singapore



## sling

I thought that maybe if I couldn't find work I could start a business, but it looks as if that might be even more complicated, as I need an entrepreneurs emplyment pass, as well as a partner in Singapore.

Does anyone know if this would apply to a web based business? If I established a web business ahead of time, and just wanted to work on it while living in Singapore, I would still need to do something about residency, wouldn't I?


----------



## myqute

Does anyone know if this would apply to a web based business?
YES

If I established a web business ahead of time, and just wanted to work on it while living in Singapore, I would still need to do something about residency, wouldn't I?
YES

May be we can discuss how I can help you. I am Singaporean and do not mind being your freelance consultant and partner, cos I know a lil graphics design, web design and I write in my spare time (aim: to get my article publisher's page in number 1 spot/page in Google search engine results). I achieved it with an article I wrote recently which was a pleasant surprise. 

Check it out ---> type in TIPS TO LEGAL BULK EMAIL at Google


Regards
Kelly


----------



## chinney

Why don,t you register with a international company that is also there in Singapore,then it will be easier to migrate and do something legitimate there.

Contact me for personal advice and reference


----------



## Guest

You could find out from them 

Read details on this website

http://www.ica.gov.sg

Write to them if you have any other queries.


----------



## ExSA

You would need to contact both ICA (for immigration/residency/visa purposes, they're immensely strict) as well as Ministry of Manpower, as each visa has it's own regulations in terms of what work one can and cannot do.


----------



## enlvi

to: sling

yeah ...you are right..it is complicated....it takes so long time to start a business
but according to this website ..can not shown here
a Business in Singapore Details - Doing Business - The World Bank Group) ...starting a business in Singapore is so simple
compare to other countries...however it takes me so long. I am wondering why
this website say it just takes few days (seemed like so easy compare to other country) to start the business. In reality, it is so much complicated.
Starting]Starting a Business - Explore Topics - Doing Business - The World Bank Group[/url] a Business in Singapore Details - Doing Business - The World Bank Group]


----------



## enlvi

*biz*

to: sling

yeah ...you are right..it is complicated....it takes so long time to start a business
but according to this website ..does not shown here
...starting a business in Singapore is so simple
compare to other countries...however it takes me so long. I am wondering why
this website say it just takes few days (seemed like so easy compare to other country) to start the business. In reality, it is so much complicated.


----------



## enlvi

*biz*

to: sling

yeah ...you are right..it is complicated....it takes so long time to start a business
but according to the website...will be shown later
...starting a business in Singapore is so simple
compare to other countries...however it takes me so long. I am wondering why
this website say it just takes few days (seemed like so easy compare to other country) to start the business. In reality, it is so much complicated.


----------



## enlvi

*biz*

to: sling

yeah ...you are right..it is complicated....it takes so long time to start a business
but according to this website .
...starting a business in Singapore is so simple
compare to other countries...however it takes me so long. I am wondering why
this website say it just takes few days (seemed like so easy compare to other country) to start the business. In reality, it is so even more complicated.


----------



## enlvi

*doing business in Singapore*

to: sling

yeah ...you are right..it is complicated....it takes so long time to start a business
but according to this website ...(doingbusiness.org/ExploreTopics/StartingBusiness/Details.aspx?)
...starting a business in Singapore is so simple
compare to other countries...however it takes me so long. I am wondering why
this website say it just takes few days (seemed like so easy compare to other country) to start the business. In reality, it is so even more complicated. 


the website:doingbusiness.org/ExploreTopics/StartingBusiness/Details.aspx?economyid=167


----------



## simonsays

It is not hard to start a business. There are companies who have started operation and within a week were issuing checks - The banks took more time to process the Business Accounts.

Check Accounting & Corporate Regulatory Authority Singapore 

of course, it helps if you have a Singapore Partner, for legal and such purposes.

Alternate, there are company secretaries who will name themselves as a partner, and will be the correspondance address.

As for visa, you can apply for entrepreneur visa, which is not hard to obtain, if you place a larger sum in the paid up capital. 

You just need 2 S$ to start a company, but with a 2S$ company, you will have endless questions about the viability. Alternate, say, you start off with S$ 20,000 or higher, the pass process is faster, and upon completion of 12 months of operation, the income tax returns will ensure you qualify or dont - for permenant residence.

note that Singapore requires the person to be GAINFULLY employed and living in Singapore, to apply for PR, unlike other countries, where you can apply and turn up once you obtain your PR.

Hope the above helps.

Cheers


----------



## simonsays

ecureilx said:


> It is not hard to start a business. There are companies who have started operation and within a week were issuing checks - The banks took more time to process the Business Accounts.


As a foot note, I have helped - on a personal basis - some friends start companies on their 2 day transit. And on their next visit a week later, they were fully operational with their "Singapore Registered Office" and were doing trading with Singapore Bank LCs and so.

Cheers


----------



## dlynx

*Taxes!*

You will also want to sit down with your accountant to consider tax arrangements. It's an easily overlooked part of incorporation.


----------



## dlynx

Partnering is also a great way to mitigate risks. Nothing like having a person to work with who is familiar with the market you are trying to crack. Not having contacts can be the most disheartening part of starting up.

Lesson: Learn to make friends FAST! but keep an eye out for BAD people.


----------



## dlynx

You will also want to ensure that you have enough in your bank account to bootstrap for about 6 months. It's hard to take risks without a buffer.


----------



## dlynx

Oh, and never, never offer credit if you can help it. Credit is a silent poison. It hurts cash-flow, and you never know when a debt is going to turn bad.


----------



## dlynx

I would add that you really need to get down to the nuts and bolts of putting together a business plan that, at least on paper, proves your business idea generates more money than it spends.

Doing it yourself is a good attitude to have as a business person, but one of the most important lessons I've learned is that you also need to delegate when someone else is better at a task than you are.

It's also far more practical to get a company secretary/incorporation firm to help you. It's money well spent to get this part right. I went with SH Tang & Associates (+65 6296 6009), and recommend them from personal experience because they got my company set up easy AND they got me started in the right direction by including important tools like email and calendars setup with a single package.

I didn't think much about it at the time, but for me it turned out to be important as it allowed me to start doing business from the minute they handed me my incorporation package.


----------

